

Microsoft sued over Xbox Live Points - profquail
http://www.digitalbattle.com/2010/01/26/microsoft-sued-over-xbox-live-points/

======
likpok
I highly doubt Microsoft will switch to cash purchases. That way, they need to
transition into a more paypal-like system, with more regulation.

With points, no currency is actually changing hands. With money, it becomes
more complicated.

